# Sexuelle Belästigung: Mitarbeiterinnen klagen IGN an



## Lukas Schmid (14. November 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Sexuelle Belästigung: Mitarbeiterinnen klagen IGN an* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Sexuelle Belästigung: Mitarbeiterinnen klagen IGN an*


----------



## skyzi (14. November 2017)

Wird das jetzt der neue Trend ???


----------



## Peter Bathge (14. November 2017)

skyzi schrieb:


> Wird das jetzt der neue Trend ???



Nein, daran ist leider nichts neu. Sexuelle Belästigung am Arbeitsplatz gibt es schon lange, in allen Branchen. Jetzt aber wird das Ganze Gott sei Dank endlich mal auf breiter Front publik gemacht.


----------



## Schnurx (14. November 2017)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Nein, daran ist leider nichts neu. Sexuelle Belästigung am Arbeitsplatz gibt es schon lange, in allen Branchen. Jetzt aber wird das Ganze Gott sei Dank endlich mal auf breiter Front publik gemacht.



Falschbeschuldigungen gibt es mindestens ebenso lange. Relativ neu ist allerdings, das bereits Beschuldigungen reichen, egal wie fundiert oder nicht, um für Betroffene desaströse Konsequenzen zu haben.
Man sollte sich vielleicht mal klarmachen, welchen Umfang an Falschbeschuldigungen es gibt und das Falschbeschuldigungen ein extremes Machtmittel darstellen.

Ist ja irgendwie auch ganz interessant, das vor allem da beschuldigt wird, wo was zu holen ist.


----------



## Peter Bathge (14. November 2017)

Bei so viel männlicher Ignoranz fällt selbst mir nichts mehr ein.


----------



## suggysug (14. November 2017)

Ich versteh nicht wie viele Jahrhunderte es noch dauern muss bis auch die letzten lebenden Höhlenmenschen (in leitender Position) es begreifen wird dass wir alle Menschen sind..... (Egal welcher Rasse, Geschlecht, Abstammung, Glauben oder anderer Unterschiedlichkeiten)

Aus Erniedrigung oder auch (dem Gegenteil) Bevorzugung ist noch nie was Gutes entstanden.


----------



## Schnurx (14. November 2017)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Bei so viel männlicher Ignoranz fällt selbst mir nichts mehr ein.



Wer von Ignoranz spricht, sollte zumindest ein paar Fakten kennen. Scheint nicht der Fall zu sein.

Zum Beispiel diese:
Kröpeliner-Tor-Vorstadt – Vergewaltigungen: Acht von zehn Straftaten sind nur vorgetäuscht – OZ - Ostsee-Zeitung

Wenn bereits bei Falschbeschuldigungen mit Anzeige bei der Polizei und recht schwerem Vergehen eine derart hohe Rate vorliegt, was meinen Sie dann, wie hoch die Rate bei weitaus geringerer Hemmschwelle ist?

Und um das mal deutlich zu sagen: Fakten kennen heißt nicht, "Aktivisten" nachzuplappern.


----------



## Peter Bathge (14. November 2017)

Und was hat das mit dem konkreten Fall zu tun? Gar nichts.


----------



## OriginalOrigin (14. November 2017)

Hm... habe heute in einer Arbeitskollegin gesagt das mir ihre neue Frisur gefällt und sie recht fesch ist (wegen der neuen Frisur halt) ... hoffentlich dreht sie mir jetzt oder in etlichen Jahren Jahren keinen Strick daraus :x Aber zumindest gefreut hat sie sich.


----------



## Orzhov (14. November 2017)

OriginalOrigin schrieb:


> Hm... habe heute in einer Arbeitskollegin gesagt das mir ihre neue Frisur gefällt und sie recht fesch ist (wegen der neuen Frisur halt) ... hoffentlich dreht sie mir jetzt oder in etlichen Jahren Jahren keinen Strick daraus :x Aber zumindest gefreut hat sie sich.



Du hast einer Frau ungefragt gleich zwei Komplimente gemacht, das ist ja schon fast eine Vergewaltigung mit Mansplaining. Überschreib ihr besser sofort all deinen weltlichen Besitz und setz dich nach Australien ab.

Von den ganzen Witzen mal abgesehen, bei wie vielen dieser ganzen Anschuldigungen der letzten Wochen ist am Ende überhaupt was wares dran gewesen?


----------



## Schalkmund (14. November 2017)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Nein, daran ist leider nichts neu. Sexuelle Belästigung am Arbeitsplatz gibt es schon lange, in allen Branchen. Jetzt aber wird das Ganze Gott sei Dank endlich mal auf breiter Front publik gemacht.


Na was hat der böse Wolfgang dir schon wieder angetan?


----------



## Spiritogre (14. November 2017)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Von den ganzen Witzen mal abgesehen, bei wie vielen dieser ganzen Anschuldigungen der letzten Wochen ist am Ende überhaupt was wares dran gewesen?


Na bei dem Drama-Thread von dem Forenbesitzer der Nackt zu seiner Zimmergenossin unter die Dusche wollte kann das so dramatisch ja nicht gewesen sein, immerhin hat sie danach ja monatelang mit ihm gevögelt. Als das bekannt wurde und ich das schrieb, weil sie das im Kotaku Interview anschließend selbst zugegeben hat kam allerdings auch keine Antwort mehr in dem Thread und wurde gerade von den Aufregern hier dann konsequent ignoriert.


----------



## McDrake (14. November 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Na bei dem Drama-Thread von dem Forenbesitzer der Nackt zu seiner Zimmergenossin unter die Dusche wollte kann das so dramatisch ja nicht gewesen sein, immerhin hat sie danach ja monatelang mit ihm gevögelt. Als das bekannt wurde und ich das schrieb, weil sie das im Kotaku Interview anschließend selbst zugegeben hat kam allerdings auch keine Antwort mehr in dem Thread und wurde gerade von den Aufregern hier dann konsequent ignoriert.


Das hab ich tatsächlich verpasst, danke für den Hinweis. 
(muss mal suchen gehen)


----------



## riesenwiesel (14. November 2017)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Nein, daran ist leider nichts neu. Sexuelle Belästigung am Arbeitsplatz gibt es schon lange, in allen Branchen. Jetzt aber wird das Ganze Gott sei Dank endlich mal auf breiter Front publik gemacht.


Welche breite Front? Ist doch alles wie immer. Wäre ja großartig, wenn man sich tatsächlich mal vernünftig und "nachhaltig" (falls das überhaupt möglich ist) mit dem Thema beschäftigen würde. Stattdessen gibt es jetzt wieder ein paar Wochen lang Schwarz-Weiß-Malerei mit möglichst medienwirksamen Fällen und danach ist wieder Schluss. Das macht das Thema in keinster Form weniger widerlich, aber wie damit umgegangen wird ist einfach heuchlerisch.

Und zum Thema... Kallie Plagge, Alanah Pearce,... arbeitet Jessica Chobot nicht auch für den Laden? Na wer hätte gedacht, dass in einem Unternehmen, in dem gutes Aussehen anscheinend ein nicht ganz unerhebliches Einstellungskriterium ist, auch sexuelle Belästigung ein Thema ist? Das kommt aber jetzt wirklich überraschend.


----------



## Orzhov (14. November 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Na bei dem Drama-Thread von dem Forenbesitzer der Nackt zu seiner Zimmergenossin unter die Dusche wollte kann das so dramatisch ja nicht gewesen sein, immerhin hat sie danach ja monatelang mit ihm gevögelt. Als das bekannt wurde und ich das schrieb, weil sie das im Kotaku Interview anschließend selbst zugegeben hat kam allerdings auch keine Antwort mehr in dem Thread und wurde gerade von den Aufregern hier dann konsequent ignoriert.



Über die faktische Wahrheit kann man sich einfach nicht so schön aufregen. Ich hoffe es wird den Leuten schnell klar das es brandgefährlich ist wenn die bloße Anschuldigung den Beweis ersetzt.


----------



## bltpgermany (14. November 2017)

OriginalOrigin schrieb:


> Hm... habe heute in einer Arbeitskollegin gesagt das



Die Wortwahl ist interessant...


----------



## suggysug (14. November 2017)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Über die faktische Wahrheit kann man sich einfach nicht so schön aufregen. Ich hoffe es wird den Leuten schnell klar das es brandgefährlich ist wenn die bloße Anschuldigung den Beweis ersetzt.



Die Wahrheit ist, Außenstehende wissen immer besser Bescheid als es der Tatsache entspricht bzw die Menschen vor Ort erlebt haben und  hegen meistens Sympathie für das potenziell Opfer. ( auch wenn das offensichtliche Opfer manchmal der Täter ist)


----------



## huenni87 (14. November 2017)

Neulich ein Führungskräfteseminar gehabt. Mittlerweile wird einem da empfohlen, wenn man ein Gespräch mit einem Angestellten anderen Geschlechts hat, immer einen Zeugen dabei zu haben.

Was ich damit sagen will: Das ist ein ernstes Thema, aber gerade deshalb gibt es genug Menschen die falsche Anschuldigungen aussprechen und andere wegen nichts ins Messer laufen lassen. Weil sie wissen sie sitzen im Fall am längeren Hebel.

Dennoch gehört eine solche Anschuldigung natürlich untersucht und wenn sich die Anschuldigung bestätigt, eine entsprechende Konsequenz gezogen. Leider wird ein solches Thema aber zur Zeit lieber gleich Medial breitgetreten und daher werden Konsequenzen gezogen bevor die Anschuldigung untersucht wurde.


----------



## Herbboy (14. November 2017)

Schnurx schrieb:


> Ist ja irgendwie auch ganz interessant, das vor allem da beschuldigt wird, wo was zu holen ist.


 Vielleicht mal das Hirn ein wenig anstrengen...  Denk mal nach: es wird halt logischerweise eher über Fälle BERICHTET, bei denen besonders "mächtige" oder bekannte Leute im Spiel sind, weil DAS halt für die Öffentlichkeit auch viel interessanter ist. Das heißt aber nicht, dass nur oder vor allem dort überhaupt erst Beschuldigungen auftauchen. Von den zig Tausend Fällen, in denen Männer in ganz "normalen" Berufen und Positionen beschuldigt werden, erfährt man aber halt nichts. Wenn sich wegen sexueller Belästigung "nur" eine Putzfrau über einen Sachbearbeiter in einem Call-Center beschwert, wirst du das logischerweise niemals in der Zeitung oder auf einer News-Seite lesen...   

Und was noch dazukommt: natürlich haben Leute in hohen Positionen auch viel mehr Gelegenheiten und die Macht für eine wirklich "heftige" sexuelle Nötigung bis hin zu einer "sanften" Vergewaltigung (also Zb "wenn Du nicht mit mir in die Kiste steigst, wirst du in Deinem Beruf bald Probleme bekommen..." ) . Da dürfte rein logisch gesehen der Anteil an Leuten, die das ausnutzen, höher als bei Schuhfachverkäufern, Elektrikern oder Krankenpflegern sein. Einer aus den letzteren Berufen hätte ja selbst selbst dann, wenn er eine Frau "gerne belästigen" würde, gar keine Mittel hat, dies relativ ungestraft zu tun, da er gar kein Druckmittel gegenüber der Frau hat. Der exakt gleiche Kerl aber würde vielleicht durchaus zB seine Sekretärin oder eine neue Praktikantin nötigen, wenn er der Abteilungsleiter wäre und nicht selber nur Angestellter in einer unteren Position. Vor allem in den USA, wo man Leute ja quasi von jetzt auf gleich feuern kann, wenn sie nicht das tun, was man will... 

Natürlich wird es aber auch Frauen geben, die falsche Anschuldigungen von sich geben, um jemandem zu schaden. Das ist klar.


----------



## Loosa (14. November 2017)

Ich bin mal gespannt ob die, jetzt überall aufflammende Debatte, das Thema wirklich voranbringt. Oder ob eine Übersättigung stattfindet und es wieder in der Versenkung verschwindet, wenn ein neues Thema daherkommt. 

Sexuelle Belästigung (und andere Formen der Demütigung) hat auch mit dem Ausnutzen einer Machtposition zu tun. Davor sind durchaus auch Frauen nicht gefeit. Aber es sind nunmal überwiegend Männer die an den Schaltstellen sitzen und überhaupt die "Möglichkeit" dazu haben.




Spiritogre schrieb:


> Na bei dem Drama-Thread von dem Forenbesitzer der Nackt zu seiner Zimmergenossin unter die Dusche wollte kann das so dramatisch ja nicht gewesen sein, immerhin hat sie danach ja monatelang mit ihm gevögelt. Als das bekannt wurde und ich das schrieb, weil sie das im Kotaku Interview anschließend selbst zugegeben hat kam allerdings auch keine Antwort mehr in dem Thread und wurde gerade von den Aufregern hier dann konsequent ignoriert.



Ein einvernehmlicher Akt ist was anderes als monatelang rummachen. 
Oder beziehst du dich mit vögeln auf Twitter? 

Ich habe zu dem Fall nur ein umfangreicheres Update gefunden. Da kommt der Typ nach wie vor nicht gut weg.
https://waypoint.vice.com/en_us/art...ct-allegations-rocking-neogafs-last-48-hoursd

Selbst wenn es einvernehmlichen Geschlechtsverkehr gab, so what? Auch Ehemänner können ihre Frauen vergewaltigen. Obwohl die mal ja gesagt hatten.


----------



## USA911 (14. November 2017)

Warum haben die betroffenen nicht Anzeige erstattet? Waren alle zu dem Zeitpunkt schon volljährig!

Wenn mir das Managment, meine zustehenden Rechte verwehrt, dann bestreitet man den Rechtsweg, da sich das Managment nichts rechtskonform verhalten hat und da hilft dann auch nicht "Angst um die Stelle" da das Arbeitsverhältnis eh schon zerüttet ist. Ansonsten nimmt man es stillschweigend hin und darf sich dann aber auch nicht hinterher beschweren!

Hört sich hart an, aber man muss auch dann selber aktiv werden und Jahre später hilft es auch keinem...


----------



## McDrake (14. November 2017)

USA911 schrieb:


> Warum haben die betroffenen nicht Anzeige erstattet? Waren alle zu dem Zeitpunkt schon volljährig!
> 
> Wenn mir das Managment, meine zustehenden Rechte verwehrt, dann bestreitet man den Rechtsweg, da sich das Managment nichts rechtskonform verhalten hat und da hilft dann auch nicht "Angst um die Stelle" da das Arbeitsverhältnis eh schon zerüttet ist. Ansonsten nimmt man es stillschweigend hin und darf sich dann aber auch nicht hinterher beschweren!
> 
> Hört sich hart an, aber man muss auch dann selber aktiv werden und Jahre später hilft es auch keinem...



Du bist halt der Obertolle, der sich nix gefallen lässt.
Als Mann ists natürlich nochmals einfacher das einfach so zu erzählen.
Frauen habens noch immer schwieriger in gewissen Branchen akzeptiert zu werden und das Selbstvertrauen ist manchmal zu wenig ausgeprägt.
Das kommt bekommt man dank solchen Kampagnen schön zu sehen:Gemeinsam ist man stark.

Ähnlich wie mit einem Outing. Wenn mal einer (Promi) anfängt, dann trauen sich auch andere.
Und auf einmal is das Thema akzeptiert,bzw es wird aufgenommen und darum gesprochen.

Heute können auch jugendlich sich offen (mehr oder weniger) als Homosexuell "outen" und gut ist.
Das war aber vor ein paar Jahren noch ganz anders.


----------



## Loosa (14. November 2017)

USA911 schrieb:


> Wenn mir das Managment, meine zustehenden Rechte verwehrt, dann bestreitet man den Rechtsweg, da sich das Managment nichts rechtskonform verhalten hat und da hilft dann auch nicht "Angst um die Stelle" da das Arbeitsverhältnis eh schon zerüttet ist. Ansonsten nimmt man es stillschweigend hin und darf sich dann aber auch nicht hinterher beschweren!



Die Damen wurden doch aktiv. Sie gingen zu Human Resources, dass auch genau für solche Fälle da ist. Sein sollte. Offensichtlich hatte es versagt. 
Nicht jede Belästigung ist strafrechtlich relevant (*). Und selbst wenn nicht, ist HR dafür verantwortlich für ein gutes Arbeitsklima zu sorgen.

Damit genau sowas nicht passiert: dass eine der Frauen die Konsequenzen zog und den Job wechselte.

(*) und es vor Gericht zu bringen ist nochmal ein anderes Kaliber.


----------



## suggysug (14. November 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> Du bist halt der Obertolle, der sich nix gefallen lässt.
> Als Mann ists natürlich nochmals einfacher das einfach so zu erzählen.
> Frauen habens noch immer schwieriger in gewissen Branchen akzeptiert zu werden und das Selbstvertrauen ist manchmal zu wenig ausgeprägt.
> Das kommt bekommt man dank solchen Kampagnen schön zu sehen:Gemeinsam ist man stark.



Und das ist das Problem, manche "Opfer" wissen das und nutzen das auf Schaden anderer (echter) Geschädigter aus ich hatte selber in meiner Firma die Erfahrung machen dürfen wie geistreich das ganze gehen kann und vor allem ist das nicht so selten wie man es glauben mag. Auch ist es kein geschlechterspezifisches Problem.
Es ist halt traurig das die richtigen Geschädigten Dank mancher Betrüger umso mehr zu leiden haben. Aber was ist nun fake? Was ist  echt? Es ist einfach heikel....

(das hier soll nichts runterspielen da ich ein großer Fürsprecher für Gleichberechtigung in der gesammten Menschheit bin aber in anbetracht mancher Kommentare sollte man sich das auch vor Augen führen das jede Medallie 2 Seiten, bevor man über jemanden vorschnell urteilt.)


----------



## Wut-Gamer (14. November 2017)

Loosa schrieb:


> Ich bin mal gespannt ob die, jetzt überall aufflammende Debatte, das Thema wirklich voranbringt. Oder ob eine Übersättigung stattfindet und es wieder in der Versenkung verschwindet, wenn ein neues Thema daherkommt.



Ich kanns ehrlich gesagt schon jetzt nicht mehr hören. Was interessiert es mich, ob irgendjemand in inrgendeiner Firma irgendwann einmal belästigt wurde? Hat irgendwie die Qualität von: "schon wieder wurde jemand rechts überholt, diesmal auf der A5". Tja, passiert. Ist nicht schön, aber was geht mich das an?


----------



## Orzhov (14. November 2017)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Nein, daran ist leider nichts neu. Sexuelle Belästigung am Arbeitsplatz gibt es schon lange, in allen Branchen. Jetzt aber wird das Ganze Gott sei Dank endlich mal auf breiter Front publik gemacht.



Mir macht eher die krasse Lynchmobmentalität Sorgen die das scheinbar in einigen Leuten hervorbringt.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (14. November 2017)

Loosa schrieb:


> Die Damen wurden doch aktiv. Sie gingen zu Human Resources, dass auch genau für solche Fälle da ist. Sein sollte. Offensichtlich hatte es versagt.


Human Resources ist die Personalabteilung und nicht die Mobbing-/Diskriminierungsbeauftragten, auch wenn manche Firmen das so einrichten.
Je nachdem wie ein Betrieb gestrickt ist, kann das der maximal falsche Anlaufpunkt sein.
Ein Gewerkschaftsvertreter als Gesprächszeuge ist dabei sehr hilfreich !

Dumm nur in Branchen die so etwas "nicht nötig" haben.


----------



## Wynn (14. November 2017)

Till Schweiger ist jetzt auch vor Gericht wegen belästigung auf facebook 

https://www.stern.de/lifestyle/leute/til-schweiger-muss-wegen-facebook-post-vor-gericht-7698286.html


----------



## Gast1661893802 (14. November 2017)

Loosa schrieb:


> Die Damen wurden doch aktiv. Sie gingen zu Human Resources, dass auch genau für solche Fälle da ist. Sein sollte. Offensichtlich hatte es versagt.


Human Resources ist die Personalabteilung und nicht die Mobbing-/Diskriminierungsbeauftragten, auch wenn manche Firmen das so einrichten.
Je nachdem wie ein Betrieb gestrickt ist, kann das der maximal falsche Anlaufpunkt sein.
Ein Gewerkschaftsvertreter als Gesprächszeuge ist dabei sehr hilfreich !

Dumm nur in Branchen die so etwas "nicht nötig" haben.


Problematisch ist neben der Ausnutzung von Machtpositionen aber auch die Macht der ungerechtfertigen Denuziation.


----------



## McDrake (14. November 2017)

suggysug schrieb:


> Es ist halt traurig das die richtigen Geschädigten Dank mancher Betrüger umso mehr zu leiden haben. Aber was ist nun fake? Was ist  echt? Es ist einfach heikel....



Das Gegenteil behauptet auch niemand.

Es ging darum, dass man(n) halt so toll ist und gleich Anzeige erstattet. Man ist ja stark und hat alles im Griff...
Ich war auch schon Opfer eines Überfalls mit Messer. Danach war ich so fertig, dass ich am liebsten einfach nach Hause gegangen wäre um das Ganze hinter mir zu lassen.
Meine damalige Freundin (jetzt Frau), war aber so Geistesgegenwärtig, dass sie uns zum nächsten Polizeiposten geführt und gleich alles geschildert hat.
Sie war dafür danach komplett neben den Schuhen und ich war wieder klar im Kopf.
So unterschiedlich reagiert man bei Stresssituiationen.


----------



## suggysug (14. November 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> Das Gegenteil behauptet auch niemand.
> 
> Es ging darum, dass man(n) halt so toll ist und gleich Anzeige erstattet. Man ist ja stark und hat alles im Griff...
> Ich war auch schon Opfer eines Überfalls mit Messer. Danach war ich so fertig, dass ich am liebsten einfach nach Hause gegangen wäre um das Ganze hinter mir zu lassen.
> ...



Klar ich hab das nun auch nicht komplett auf deinen Text bezogen, sondern auf Allgemein wie in Foren mit solch delikaten Themen umgegangen wird. 

@Erfahrung: Nicht jedes Paar übersteht sowas gut.
Daher hochachtungvoll mein Respekt !


----------



## McDrake (14. November 2017)

suggysug schrieb:


> Klar ich hab das nun auch nicht komplett auf deinen Text bezogen, sondern auf Allgemein wie in Foren mit solch delikaten Themen umgegangen wird.


ist halt schwierig.
Jene, die einfach wegen der Aufmerksamkeit so ein Delikt anzeigen sollten bestraft werden, was ja auch geschieht.
Es gibt immer irgendwelche Trittbrettfahrer.
Aber die Sensibilisierung muss halt irgendwo anfangen.
Es ist seit den letzten Tagen (leider erst) klar geworden, dass man sich solche Angriffe als, nur Weil man Macht hat, nicht erlauben kann und auch kein Kavaliersdelikt ist.



> @Erfahrung: Nicht jedes Paar übersteht sowas gut.
> Daher hochachtungvoll mein Respekt !


Danke
Aber da haben wir inzwischen, nach über 20 Jahren, schon einiges anderes gesehen.
Beim zweiten Überfall reagiert man dann schon ein wenig abgeklärter


----------



## Loosa (14. November 2017)

Wynn schrieb:


> Till Schweiger ist jetzt auch vor Gericht wegen belästigung auf facebook
> 
> https://www.stern.de/lifestyle/leute/til-schweiger-muss-wegen-facebook-post-vor-gericht-7698286.html



Das ist aber ein komplett anderer Fall und hat nichts mit dem Thema hier zu tun.

Er ist wegen möglicher Verletzung von Persönlichkeitsrechten vor Gericht, weil er die Facebook Mitteilungen einer Frau ungefragt veröffentlichte. Seine Antwort an sie war zwar wenig charmant, aber darum geht es nicht.


----------



## suggysug (15. November 2017)

Loosa schrieb:


> Das ist aber ein komplett anderer Fall und hat nichts mit dem Thema hier zu tun.
> 
> Er ist wegen möglicher Verletzung von Persönlichkeitsrechten vor Gericht, weil er die Facebook Mitteilungen einer Frau ungefragt veröffentlichte. Seine Antwort an sie war zwar wenig charmant, aber darum geht es nicht.



@ Schweiger und vor allem diese Frau:
 Wer austeilt muss auch einstecken können.
Einfach lächerlich mit was sich unsere Gerichte befassen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. November 2017)

Till Schweiger belästigt einen ja schon durch sein nuscheln


----------



## MichaelG (15. November 2017)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Till Schweiger belästigt einen ja schon durch sein nuscheln



ROOOFL*


----------



## Promego (15. November 2017)

Wow. Wir leben in einer Zeit wo ein orangefarbener Vollidiot Präsident der USA ist, und offenkundig mit Slogans wie ‘grab them by the pussy’ umsich wirft, und eure einzige Sorge zu dem Thema ist dass es falsch Anschuldigungen gibt?


----------



## suggysug (15. November 2017)

Promego schrieb:


> Wow. Wir leben in einer Zeit wo ein orangefarbener Vollidiot Präsident der USA ist, und offenkundig mit Slogans wie ‘grab them by the pussy’ umsich wirft, und eure einzige Sorge zu dem Thema ist dass es falsch Anschuldigungen gibt?



Also ich glaube weniger das sich jemand um dieses Thema sich sorgt. Eher diskutiert.
Ich denke jedem ist die aktuelle Situation in der Welt bewusst und da machen mir die Verrückten aus dem Orient und dem fernen Osten mehr "Sorgen" als Trump. Den mittlerweile kaum einer noch ernst nimmt. (was auch eine beachtliche Leistung ist als Präsident der vereinigten Staaten....)


----------



## MichaelG (15. November 2017)

Trump ist einfach nur ein Typ der undiplomatisch ist, wie ein Elefant im Porzellanladen. Er ist zudem unberechenbar und in Verbindung mit Gegnern wie Kim Jong Un ergibt diese Konstellation quasi ein extremes Pulverfaß.

Daher ist es zwar richtig, ihn nicht für Voll zu nehmen auf der anderen Seite hingegen ist er genauso wie der Nordkoreaner irre  und es besteht die Gefahr, daß unter der Konstellation die Kriegsgefahr extrem erhöht ist. Und er ist Präsident einer Weltmacht mit der Hand am roten Knopf. Das darf man nicht vergessen. 

Wobei ich bezweifle, daß er den Schritt gehen würde. Da habe ich eher Angst vor Kim Jong Un. Der wäre der Typ dazu. Aber Trumps Auftreten könnte ihn dazu bewegen, diesen Schritt zu gehen, wo wahre Diplomaten zwar auch auf der Messerklinge lavieren (den Kim Jong Un bekommst Du nicht eingenordet). Aber die Gefahr, daß der Konflikt eskaliert wäre erheblich geringer (meiner Meinung nach).

Das beste wäre wenn Trump so schnell wie möglich abtritt (unwahrscheinlich) oder zumindestens die 2. Amtsperiode nicht schafft (das wäre zu hoffen). Da sollen die Republikaner Bernie Sanders nehmen. Der wäre mein persönlicher Favorit was die Republikaner betrifft.


----------



## Bonkic (15. November 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Da sollen die Republikaner Bernie Sanders nehmen.



absurde vorstellung.


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. November 2017)

Promego schrieb:


> Wow. Wir leben in einer Zeit wo ein orangefarbener Vollidiot Präsident der USA ist, und offenkundig mit Slogans wie ‘grab them by the pussy’ umsich wirft, und eure einzige Sorge zu dem Thema ist dass es falsch Anschuldigungen gibt?



Es geht nicht direkt um die Anschuldigungen, sondern dass Leute schon aufgrund von Anschuldigungen gelyncht werden. Wenn etwas dran sein sollte, dann sollten die natürlich mit aller Härte des Gesetzes bestraft werden. Aber so lange da noch keine Gerichtsverhandlungen waren, sollte man ja mal abwarten. 
Heutzutage werden aber schon Leute geächtet und verlieren ihren Job, werden gesellschaftlich schon gelyncht, obwohl es zu der Zeit nur Anschuldigungen gab. Das finde ich auch nicht in Ordnung.


Und was die Wahl in Amerika betrifft. Da gab es nur die Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera. Bei uns war es ja leider auch nicht besser. Sowohl Merkel als auch Schulz waren meiner Meinung nach beide nichts.


----------



## Spiritogre (15. November 2017)

Loosa schrieb:


> Ein einvernehmlicher Akt ist was anderes als monatelang rummachen.
> Oder beziehst du dich mit vögeln auf Twitter?
> 
> Ich habe zu dem Fall nur ein umfangreicheres Update gefunden. Da kommt der Typ nach wie vor nicht gut weg.
> ...



Mach mal einen Fakten-Scheck bevor du hier mit komischen Vergleichen kommst. Und wie er insgesamt wegkommt ist irrelevant, er kann trotzdem das größte A*schloch sein.

Der Reddit-Typ und die Filmemacherin kannten sich und wollten sich ein Hotelzimmer teilen, abends haben sie zu zweit Party gemacht und sind dann ins Hotel, ihr ging es nicht so gut wegen dem Alkohol und sie ging Duschen, dann wollte er unter die Dusche zu ihr und sie hat ihn rausgeschmissen, weil sie in der Situation, wegen Alkohol und vorhandener Beziehung, kein Sex mit ihm wollte. Ein paar Tage darauf trennt sie sich von ihrem Freund und geht dann eine mehr oder minder feste monatelange Beziehung mit dem Reddit-Typen ein. 

Das sind die ungeschminkten bekannten Fakten, da kann jetzt jeder draus machen, was er will. 

Aber mir soll keiner erzählen, dass sie kein Interesse an ihm oder an Sex mit ihm an besagtem Abend hatte, es gab nur zwei Faktoren die sie davon abgehalten haben. So falsch kann er also nicht gelegen haben als er dachte, da läuft was. Dass sie sich dann im Streit irgendwann getrennt haben und sie jetzt mit dieser Geschichte durch die Medien geistert und ihn als "gross" (ekelhaft) bezeichnet, das klingt sehr nach typischer Hasser-Ex. Immerhin war sie sich nicht zu Schade nach dem Aufreger-Ereignis regelmäßig mit ihm zu schlafen.


----------



## Vordack (15. November 2017)

Promego schrieb:


> Wow. Wir leben in einer Zeit wo ein orangefarbener Vollidiot Präsident der USA ist, und offenkundig mit Slogans wie ‘grab them by the pussy’ umsich wirft, und eure einzige Sorge zu dem Thema ist dass es falsch Anschuldigungen gibt?



Was hat das wohl mit dem Präsidenten zu tun? Zum Teil ist er durch "Fake News" populärer geworden. Sind falsche Anschuldigungen nun wirklich sooo weit von dem Thema entfernt?


----------



## Promego (15. November 2017)

Vordack schrieb:


> Was hat das wohl mit dem Präsidenten zu tun?



Falsch abgebogen. Die Aussage ist ein offenkundiges Statment für die Ausübung sexueller Gewalt, wenn auch nur verbal - und das der Typ noch im Amt ist, sagt doch schon sehr viel darüber welchen Stellenwert Frauen auf unserem Planeten haben.
Stellt euch mal vor was los wäre wenn die Merkel so drauf wäre, männliche Kollegen als minderwertig behandeln würde, und dir das Gefühl gibt du hättest keinerlei Entscheidungsgewalt, denn wenn sie *** will, "krallt sie sich einen Beim Schwanz".


----------



## knarfe1000 (15. November 2017)

In so einer Welt könnte man sich auch als Mann mal hochschlafen...


----------



## Loosa (15. November 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Das sind die ungeschminkten bekannten Fakten, da kann jetzt jeder draus machen, was er will.
> 
> Aber mir soll keiner erzählen, dass sie kein Interesse an ihm oder an Sex mit ihm an besagtem Abend hatte, es gab nur zwei Faktoren die sie davon abgehalten haben. So falsch kann er also nicht gelegen haben als er dachte, da läuft was.



Bitte wie? Eine merkwürdige Schlussvolgerung, dass automatisch Sex im Sinn sein muss sobald ein anderes Geschlecht im Zimmer ist.
Ich kenne eine Menge Personen unterschiedlichen Geschlechts die sich Hotelzimmer teilen _ohne_ mehr zu wollen. Vertrautheit, Bequemlichkeit,... oder ganz schnöde die Kosten. Besonders bei Messen und Events.

Wie du selbst schriebst war nicht nur Alkohol der Grund, sondern auch weil sie einen Freund hatte. Und _der_ Grund war vor der Party sicher noch deutlich klarer.
Das einzige was ich an "Fakten" nicht gesehen habe war eine monatelange Beziehung. Außer du meintest eine freundschaftliche.

Bei dir klingt es, als trennte sie sich von ihrem Freund um dann mit dem Anderen eine Beziehung einzugehen.
Sie meinte die Beziehung ging in die Brüche _wegen_ dieses Vorfalls. Als Außenstehender nicht nachzuprüfen und ganz sicher kein ungeschminktes Faktum.


----------



## Spiritogre (15. November 2017)

Loosa schrieb:


> Bitte wie? Eine merkwürdige Schlussvolgerung, dass automatisch Sex im Sinn sein muss sobald ein anderes Geschlecht im Zimmer ist.
> Ich kenne eine Menge Personen unterschiedlichen Geschlechts die sich Hotelzimmer teilen _ohne_ mehr zu wollen. Vertrautheit, Bequemlichkeit,... oder ganz schnöde die Kosten. Besonders bei Messen und Events.
> 
> Wie du selbst schriebst war nicht nur Alkohol der Grund, sondern auch weil sie einen Freund hatte. Und _der_ Grund war vor der Party sicher noch deutlich klarer.
> ...



Erzähle mir nicht, dass sie KEIN Interesse an ihm hatte. Das was folgt lässt NUR das Gegenteil zu. 
Und wie sie es jetzt, im Nachhinein, hindreht um gut darzustehen ist halt ihre eigene Variante, dewegen sollte man ausschließlich die Fakten beachten und nicht ihre subjektive Auslegung. Denn es ist einseitig und selbst wenn man die Storys beider Seiten hört wird die Wahrheit dann irgendwo in der Mitte liegen. 

Genau das gleiche mit der Aussage bzgl. ihres schlechten Gewissens. Wieso hat sie ein schlechtes Gewissen und wollte ihrem Freund nichts sagen, wenn ein anderer Mann nackt zu ihr unter die Dusche wollte? Das schlechte Gewissen hat man doch nur, wenn Interesse bestand. 
Und ebenso geh ich mal davon aus, dass kein normaler Mann der noch alle Latten am Zaun hat ohne Anlass zu einer Bekannten unter die Dusche will. Dass sie dann ein paar Wochen später mit ihm zusammenkam macht die Sache eben ziemlich eindeutig, sie hatte Interesse an ihm. Man kommt doch nicht mit jemanden zusammen, der einen ungewollt massiv sexuell belästigt hat, da bricht man dann doch den Kontakt ab. 

Ich kann es auch sogar noch weiter treiben, sie sagt im Kotaku Interview auch, dass sie durch ihn viele Leute in der Branche kennengelernt hat und sie das beruflich enorm vorwärts brachte. Was macht das aus ihr, wenn sie ihn wirklich die ganze Zeit abstoßend fand aber dann trotzdem mit ihm vögelte? Na ... klingt auch nicht nach der tollsten unschuldigen Frau, oder!?


----------



## Loosa (15. November 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Und wie sie es jetzt, im Nachhinein, hindreht um gut darzustehen ist halt ihre eigene Variante, dewegen sollte man ausschließlich die Fakten beachten und nicht ihre subjektive Auslegung.



Deswegen sollte man deiner Auslegung der Geschichte vertrauen, nach dem Motto "die wollte es doch nicht anders". Oder wessen?
Meine Quelle habe ich verlinkt, aber welche Fakten meinst du? Das sind doch beides zu kleine Lichter, als dass man zu der Geschichte viel mehr als Hörensagen erwarten kann.


Wo ist eigentlich der Thread dazu? Hatte ich aus den Augen verloren.


----------



## Frullo (15. November 2017)

Loosa schrieb:


> Deswegen sollte man deiner Auslegung der Geschichte vertrauen, nach dem Motto "die wollte es doch nicht anders". Oder wessen?
> Meine Quelle habe ich verlinkt, aber welche Fakten meinst du? Das sind doch beides zu kleine Lichter, als dass man zu der Geschichte viel mehr als Hörensagen erwarten kann.
> 
> 
> Wo ist eigentlich der Thread dazu? Hatte ich aus den Augen verloren.



Thread: http://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare-zu-artikeln-auf-www-pcgames-de/9366334-neogaf-vom-netz-betreiber-mit-vorwuerfen-sexueller-belaestigung-konfrontiert-4.html

Auszug aus dem Kotaku-Artikel (https://kotaku.com/neogaf-goes-dark-after-sexual-misconduct-allegation-aga-1819755151):

_In a phone conversation with Kotaku, Leupp said that even after the alleged shower incident, she’d continued her friendship and even had a brief physical relationship with Malka until they had a falling out at E3 2015. She said that, prior to the alleged shower incident “I had no reason not to trust him. He had been introducing me to people and helping me network for my film company,” she told me. “I feel gross from having ever been in contact with this person.” _

Es wirft auf jeden Fall einen Schatten auf ihre Aussage, wenn sie nach dem Vorfall eine "physische Beziehung" zu ihm hatte. Denn davor und während dieser Beziehung war sie ja offenbar der Meinung, dass der Vorfall keine Konsequenzen (für ihn) nach sich ziehen oder hätte publik gemacht werden sollen.

Isoliert betrachtet ist und bleibt der Vorfall sexuelle Belästigung. Doch im Zusammenhang mit der nachträglichen Beziehung erscheint der Fall dann doch nicht mehr so klar...


----------



## Spiritogre (15. November 2017)

Loosa schrieb:


> Deswegen sollte man deiner Auslegung der Geschichte vertrauen, nach dem Motto "die wollte es doch nicht anders". Oder wessen?
> Meine Quelle habe ich verlinkt, aber welche Fakten meinst du? Das sind doch beides zu kleine Lichter, als dass man zu der Geschichte viel mehr als Hörensagen erwarten kann.



Ich schrieb die Fakten der Reihe nach neutral auf und habe anschließend meine Meinung kundtgetan und auch gesagt, dass jeder rein aus den Fakten sich sein eigenes Bild machen muss. 
Allerdings ist das meiner Ansicht nach sehr eindeutig:
"Oh, ich wurde schlimm sexuell belästigt, das ist mir so peinlich, dass ich mich vom meinem Freund getrennt habe und dann mit dem Belästiger eine (sexuelle) Beziehung eingegangen bin". 
Also wer da immer noch die Einschläge nicht merkt, dem ist auch nicht mehr zu helfen.


----------



## Frullo (15. November 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Allerdings ist das meiner Ansicht nach sehr eindeutig:
> "Oh, ich wurde schlimm sexuell belästigt, das ist mir so peinlich, dass ich mich vom meinem Freund getrennt habe und dann mit dem Belästiger eine (sexuelle) Beziehung eingegangen bin".



Das ist eine mögliche Sichtweise. Eine andere ist die, dass ihr erst im Nachhinein richtig bewusst wurde, was er da tatsächlich getan hatte. Es kann durchaus passieren, dass man zurückliegende Ereignisse später in einem anderen Licht sieht. Vielleicht hatte sie nach dem Ereignis tatsächlich Zweifel, ob sie ihm im Alkohol-Rausch nicht doch "Signale" vermittelt hatte. Sympathie, Freundschaft... das sind Gefühle, die die eigene Sicht zu Gunsten einer Person verklären können. Sind diese Gefühle erstmal weg, sieht die Sache vielleicht anders aus. Darum sehe ich es jetzt nicht so eindeutig wie Du. 

Auf jeden Fall sind Zweifel an ihrer Version der Ereignisse angebracht.


----------



## Spiritogre (15. November 2017)

Frullo schrieb:


> Das ist eine mögliche Sichtweise. Eine andere ist die, dass ihr erst im Nachhinein richtig bewusst wurde, was er da tatsächlich getan hatte. Es kann durchaus passieren, dass man zurückliegende Ereignisse später in einem anderen Licht sieht. Vielleicht hatte sie nach dem Ereignis tatsächlich Zweifel, ob sie ihm im Alkohol-Rausch nicht doch "Signale" vermittelt hatte. Sympathie, Freundschaft... das sind Gefühle, die die eigene Sicht zu Gunsten einer Person verklären können. Sind diese Gefühle erstmal weg, sieht die Sache vielleicht anders aus. Darum sehe ich es jetzt nicht so eindeutig wie Du.
> 
> Auf jeden Fall sind Zweifel an ihrer Version der Ereignisse angebracht.



Ja, zweieinhalb Jahre nach der Trennung hält sie ihn im Nachhinein für ein Ekel und geht damit an die Öffentlichkeit. Als sie Interesse an ihm hatte natürlich nicht. Wie man das jetzt sehen will ist ebenfalls jedem selbst überlassen. Lästern über Exen ist ja bei vielen Menschen normal. Nur wie öffentlich und welche Auswirkungen das hat ist eben eine ganz andere Katagorie ob man das im eigenen Freundeskreis macht oder eben öffentlich. 
Und ich sehe es eben so, wer sich damals nicht zu schade war mit jemanden eine (einvernehmliche) sexuelle Beziehung zu führen, der soll im Nachhinein nicht meckern wie schlimm der Partner doch war, denn wer war denn mit diesem A*sch zusammen ... da muss man sich dann doch an die eigene Nase fassen und nicht die Schuld auf den anderen schieben.


----------



## Frullo (15. November 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ja, zweieinhalb Jahre nach der Trennung hält sie ihn im Nachhinein für ein Ekel und geht damit an die Öffentlichkeit. Als sie Interesse an ihm hatte natürlich nicht. Wie man das jetzt sehen will ist ebenfalls jedem selbst überlassen. Lästern über Exen ist ja bei vielen Menschen normal. Nur wie öffentlich und welche Auswirkungen das hat ist eben eine ganz andere Katagorie ob man das im eigenen Freundeskreis macht oder eben öffentlich.



Vielleicht hielt sie ihn schon gleich nach der Trennung für ein Ekel, und vielleicht ging sie jetzt aufgrund der "metoo-Welle" an die Öffentlichkeit. Über ihre Motive können Du und ich nur spekulieren. Grundsätzlich finde ich es richtig, dass - Trump sei's (indirekt  ) gedankt - dass heute die "Mauer des Schweigens" durchbrochen wird. Dass es dabei Trittbrettfahrer geben wird, ist leider unvermeidlich. Ein Grund mehr mit Urteilen zurückhaltend zu sein - in die eine oder andere Richtung.


----------



## Loosa (15. November 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich schrieb die Fakten der Reihe nach neutral auf und habe anschließend meine Meinung kundtgetan und auch gesagt, dass jeder rein aus den Fakten sich sein eigenes Bild machen muss.
> Allerdings ist das meiner Ansicht nach sehr eindeutig:
> "Oh, ich wurde schlimm sexuell belästigt, das ist mir so peinlich, dass ich mich vom meinem Freund getrennt habe und dann mit dem Belästiger eine (sexuelle) Beziehung eingegangen bin".
> Also wer da immer noch die Einschläge nicht merkt, dem ist auch nicht mehr zu helfen.



Dann hab ich das falsch aufgenommen, das tut mir leid.

Für mich ging das von neutralen Punkten (Hotel, Party) über Mutmaßungen (wo wurde aus weiterhin Kontakt und einmal Sex eine monatelange Beziehung?) direkt hin zu ihr die Schuld zuschieben.

Nichts davon macht ihre Version wahrer oder unwahrer. Ein Kuddelmuddel ist es allemal.
Ich finde den Fall allerdings auch zu unwichtig um dem großartig weiter auf den Grund zu gehen.


----------



## JupiterLicht (16. November 2017)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Bei so viel männlicher Ignoranz fällt selbst mir nichts mehr ein.



Dito


----------

